# PDF Scorebooks resources



## fustrun (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I would like to study some orchestrations by some of hollywood's composers, are there any websites out there that offer PDF scorebooks to movies that were scored by Howard Shore, Hans Zimmer, John Williams and ect?

Thanks!

- Nir


----------



## Mackieguy (Aug 21, 2018)

Hal Leonard has a BUNCH of short, arranged suites designed for school orchestras that are pretty good. The John Williams Signature Series are REALLY good! If you wan the actual reel scores the only publisher I know of is Omni Music Publishing but they only have a few titles.


----------



## bryla (Aug 21, 2018)

This should be a sticky post. Try searching the forum. Lots of good lists already.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 21, 2018)

Try Alexander publishing


----------



## GdT (Aug 24, 2018)

Take a look at
https://imslp.org/
Quote:
"The *International Music Score Library Project* (*IMSLP*), also known as the *Petrucci Music Library* after publisher Ottaviano Petrucci, is a subscription-based project for the creation of a virtual library of public-domain music scores. Since its launch on February 16, 2006, over 370,000 scores and 42,000 recordings for over 110,000 works by over 14,000 composers have been uploaded. Based on the wiki principle, the project uses MediaWiki software. Since June 6, 2010, the IMSLP has also included public domain and licensed recordings in its scope, to allow for study by ear. "


----------

